# Agecroft mortuary chapel Salford 06/11



## Bignickb

Agecroft cemetery and crematorium is the most recent of its’ kind in the Salford/ Manchester district. Built in 1903, it has to date, nearly 54,000 internments and since it opened in 1957 – almost 60,000 cremation services.
But lurking near the main entrances – almost hidden from view with all its’ overgrowth is the Mortuary Chapel. 
I heard about this from a friend and decided to go see for myself. I could not find much information about it, there is a big surrounding graveyard and I had no intention of getting grave shots out of respect and even left my tripod behind to avert unwanted attention. It is a busy place on a bright sunny Sunday. The chapel is fenced off so I got my usual consignment of scratches, stinging nettles on my arse and muddy trousers! All character building!
It’s pretty much empty inside, but at the rear of the Alter stand the painted cross is still prominent, light fittings still hang from the high beams and all the windows are pretty much intact. The clock face can be seen upon high and the remnants of the floors above were now piled at ground level. The entire place is carpeted in pigeon poo and they appeared very cross about me being in there. 
Thankfully I wasn’t shat on.

Rear entrance.






View from Alter end.





View from tower end.





Tower with clockface at the top.





Looking up.





Lower roof with spiders webs and angry pigeons.





Electrics by rear entrance.





Collapsed roof at the front.





Sign in collapsed area. Wood for the burners?





Alter site.





External view.


----------



## Janey68

What an amazing place. Looks very proud standing tall above the trees.

Brilliant


----------



## night crawler

What a sad sight to see it in such a state but it does stand proud in the trees.


----------



## Foxylady

Wow, that's really gorgeous and quite quirky with it's various styles. Looks like the stained glass windows are still intact too.
Nice find.


----------



## TeeJF

What a beautiful building!


----------



## MissNikon

Love this!! such an amazing little building and so close to me too, i have been in Agecroft numerous times and never even noticed this!! thats something to plan for the near future i think 

Awesome pics btw!!


----------



## Pincheck

very nice mate


----------



## UrbanX

What a fantastic building, I'm in love with the windows!
Fantastic write up and photos too!


----------



## smiler

I love the last pic of the clock tower, good report and pics, Thanks.


----------



## Silent Hill

Seems well worth the Nettle stings


----------



## crazywilde

is this place stillaccesable does anyone know? looks lovely!


----------



## krela

crazywilde said:


> is this place stillaccesable does anyone know? looks lovely!



Please read the forum rules, asking for location details in public breaks them.


----------



## oldscrote

Missed this first time round,glorious place,thanks.


----------

